# Suburban Air Compressor For Auto Ride



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

I read a post a week or two ago where someone found a new pump for the suburban autoride for a decent price. Now I can't seem to find the post adn a friend is in need of one. Anyone know where to look for one or where the post is with the link?

thanks

Russ


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

would it be this one
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...ride+compressor


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

When we had our Expedition with the air suspension I had a problem that was fixed under warranty. While checking it out online I found this site and bookmarked it. They might have something that will work for your Suburban. Good Luck

http://suncoreindustries.com/


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

NAturedog2 said:


> I read a post a week or two ago where someone found a new pump for the suburban autoride for a decent price. Now I can't seem to find the post adn a friend is in need of one. Anyone know where to look for one or where the post is with the link?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Russ


I sent you a PM


----------

